
Doctor Calls for End to Lockdown Due “Unprecedented” Spike in Suicide Attempts - mrfusion
https://www.nationalreview.com/news/a-years-worth-of-suicide-attempts-in-the-last-four-weeks-california-doctor-calls-for-end-to-lockdown/
======
60secz
Strange that no numbers were cited in article.

